# Friday March 20th



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Anybody going tonight?? I am going but this north wind is going to force me to go to a less desirable place to hunt for fish. Who knows it may work out for the best. Good luck if you go.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe Sat. night....North wind is tough here too. Good hunting....stick it to 'em!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck tonight MR...ill be looking for a report tomorrow...good or bad!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe you can load the boat with them!!! The wind has laid a little here but I'm to far from the water to really tell. I'm tossing around the idea of going tomorrow night, but I haven't made my mind up yet. Good luck and maybe the damn wind will lay later on tonight.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Went last night and only gigged one flounder. The wind picked up as the night went on.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Well that sucks. hopefully the will will be cooperating when i get home so i can go out there and show you how its done oke


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (3/21/2009)*:banghead:banghead:banghead Well that sucks. hopefully the will will be cooperating when i get home so i can go out there and show you how its done oke


Ok Grasshopper


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

MR, I wil take all the internship classes that I need to one day rid myself of my name "broken-gig" and join the "fence-full" class! I hope that in the next two weeks I can drag our boat over and follow you guys out one night. I'm all set and I have a feeling that if I don't catch the opportunity now, something will come up and then I will be stuck just keeping the leaves out of our boat. I'd love to bend your ear a little about installing my impeller while I have it parked here at home. You looked like you had one that before the day we were all working on the boats. Just need a little advice.

I'm gonna PM you,

Chris


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Shiznik (3/22/2009)*MR, I wil take all the internship classes that I need to one day rid myself of my name "broken-gig" and join the "fence-full" class! I hope that in the next two weeks I can drag our boat over and follow you guys out one night. I'm all set and I have a feeling that if I don't catch the opportunity now, something will come up and then I will be stuck just keeping the leaves out of our boat. I'd love to bend your ear a little about installing my impeller while I have it parked here at home. You looked like you had one that before the day we were all working on the boats. Just need a little advice.
> 
> I'm gonna PM you,
> 
> Chris


 Impeller???????


----------



## J-HOOK (Mar 14, 2009)

(i.e.-waterpump)


----------

